# Vista issues.



## Ether's Bane (Nov 15, 2009)

The Volume and Network icons randomly disappeared from my taskbar, and the options to add them are greyed out. What do I do?

(and no smart-ass remarks telling me to use XP or 7 allowed)


----------



## Diz (Nov 15, 2009)

Use any operating system besides windows

I'd try restarting the computer


----------



## Fredie (Nov 15, 2009)

I've had this problem a few times before.  This should help you.


----------



## departuresong (Nov 15, 2009)

http://ubuntu.com/


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 15, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:
			
		

> http://ubuntu.com/





			
				rock-ground said:
			
		

> and no smart-ass remarks


----------



## departuresong (Nov 16, 2009)

Actually, I was being quite genuine.


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 16, 2009)

genuine or not, it was still a smartass comment but whatever you say


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 25, 2009)

TBH Vista sucks. There's a reason people say that.


----------



## Dinru (Nov 30, 2009)

Watershed said:


> TBH Vista sucks. There's a reason people say that.


Well, some of us don't get a choice on what OS we use due to parents and whatnot. Rubbing people's noses in it never helps.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm fully aware of that because I use Windows 2000. I don't own any pc - they're all my dad's. But my dad doesn't own any PC that uses Vista because it sucks.


----------



## departuresong (Nov 30, 2009)

Anybody who uses Windows 2000 probably isn't entitled to criticize any operating systems.


----------



## Fredie (Nov 30, 2009)

Watershed said:


> I'm fully aware of that because I use Windows 2000. I don't own any pc - they're all my dad's. But my dad doesn't own any PC that uses Vista because it sucks.


Personally I don't see what is so wrong with Vista. Sure it has crashed a few times but no more than any other version of Windows has for me... And I agree with ShiningGlass, if you're still using Windows 2000, you shouldn't even be trying to criticise Vista...


----------



## speedblader03 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have Vista, and so far I have had no problems with it during the year that I have had it.


----------



## departuresong (Nov 30, 2009)

"Having no problems" is a ridiculously low standard.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 30, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> Anybody who uses Windows 2000 probably isn't entitled to criticize any operating systems.


That's a bit like saying, anyone who uses a really old solaris isn't entitled to criticize any operating systems, isn't it? Those things are magical if you're willing to compile your own programs and do mess with the hardware.

There is nothing intrinsically wrong with any particular operating system, because, in theory, you can do whatever you want on any of them if you like deep wizardry or pain, it's just that some of them make it a lot more painful (or magical).

Unless you need to run a program that requires xp+ specifically, there's good no reason to upgrade when your current OS works. Hell, my entire school runs on 2000 bar a few computer running 98 and apparently one with 3.11, apparently because it 'still works', but then, that's probably a bad example.

Also, 'no problems', despite being a ridiculously low standard, is what most people care about, and really all most people need.

Yeah, that was probably confusing.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 1, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> Anybody who uses Windows 2000 probably isn't entitled to criticize any operating systems.


I use XP at university. It's just that my pc's are ye olde so I don't bother upgrading them.


----------

